

I'm a craftsman - rasmusrn
http://rrn.dk/craftsman

======
angersock
You may be a craftsman, but here's a hard truth:

 _Nobody cares._

The day of the programmer craftsman (especially in games) is over; people only
care about shipped product. Just because you've got a great codebase with
brilliant architecture and test coverage doesn't mean anybody will play your
game--if, indeed, you ever manage to ship.

Fuck craftsmanship--build something people want when they want it, and do so
as efficiently as possible.

(For the record, I spent several years down the path the author is mentioning.
My team and I had really good code, really thorough tests, and not a single
fuck was given by anyone--including, eventually, even ourselves--because we
didn't _do_ anything with it.)

